

Ask HN: Is it still a developer's job market? - ShiningThrough

Over the past two or so years, the developers job market has seemed quite hot. Looking through Stackoverflow and friends, Indeed and its competitors, the Board of Labor (US) statistics, etc. it looks like the job market for developers is still very much alive with a great deal of negotiating power on the side of said developers.<p>Does it still feel this way on the ground? For developers: do you still feel you can change jobs easily, pick whichever one you want, negotiate your salary easily, etc.? Recuiters and businesses, does it still feel hard to find even decent developers <i>at market rates</i> (not below, that's ridiculous)? Do you have to offer extra perqs, signing bonuses and such?<p>My personal experience in the NY Metro area says absolutely yes, but I'm wondering if others are seeing the same thing (both here in NY and elsewhere in the US.)
======
coryl
If we look at the basic economics, I think the jobs demanded is growing faster
than talent supplied. Talent also takes a long time to harness and develop.

Thus, it may technically be a developer's market forever.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Agreed! This is not necessarily a bad thing.

------
soneill
I'm located in the South (New Orleans), and from a hiring perspective it seems
like a bit of a buyer's market down here. When I've posted ads for developers,
I've gotten a lot of replies, and I've been able to dictate contract terms
pretty easily thus far. From what I've seen, there's really a firm/freelancer
divide; firms are charging incredible fees and don't really move off them, but
freelancers have been easier to negotiate with and get at market (or slightly
below market) rates.

Frankly, I don't even talk to firms anymore. From what I've seen, their
quality isn't any better, and their fees are so much higher it isn't even
worth talking to them.

------
toomuchtodo
Chicago here. Devops/Sysadmin/Developer (.Net, Ruby, Python). I've been able
to name my price for the last 3 years ($130K/year+), and still get
opportunities several times a week from both recruiters and businesses direct.

~~~
scottyallen
Contract or FTE?

~~~
toomuchtodo
FTE at the moment. Salary, full medial/dental/life insurance paid for by the
company, 6 weeks paid vacation, flex time.

------
uaflyer
I believe the developer market is the hottest we have ever seen.

A friend is working as an RoR developer at $250/hr billable and all expenses
paid. They are unable to get enough developer, which is expected to run for
several years.

With the economy on the fritz, there are still always professional areas in
demand. Because of the many economic forces of downsizing, both Enterprise and
Startup are seeking the same resources as others are laid off.

Great thoughts, cheers

